# #24 - Bernard Haitink conducting LSO - Brahms - Symphony No. 4



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Let me say this right off the bat: I adore and worship Haitink. Much like Karajan or Herr Furtwangler or Barenboim or Bernstein. Well, numerically, I'd assign him a lower number... but, why is this relevant?

Moving on, having consumed only pre-90s Brahms 4 for a good part of the past year [six records I believe?], listening to a modern interpretation by one of the greatest, most talented conductors alive was a breadth of fresh air.

I mean it. By sacrificing the sheer ferocity and demonic power of a Herr Furtwangler or Karajan and by being more calm and serene - Haitink has managed to balance the orchestral textures. You can hear a few scarcely audible notes now thanks to not only the brilliant LSO engineers but also because of the fact that Haitink keeps music at the forefront and his own personal touch secondary. Now, Brahms of Karajan and Klemperer demonstrate the latter perfectly well and they remain one of the market's best choice currently. Even Herr Furtwangler, if the sound is not an issue. But Haitink, by employing his signature style - which is a lack of style, really - has allowed the music to sprout perfectly well by itself.

This work is a warhorse, so there is no "revelation" per se. But, for the average listener, there is a lot that can be picked up.

Several reviewers have lambasted LSO's Barbican Hall's unconducive, dry hall [included Rattle - BPO's music director...? You're not alone.]. I see none of it. The sound is perfectly well. In fact, I might be so bold as to say that either VPO, BPO or RCO's halls are just as good.

Why am I focusing solely on the sound and clarity? Because there is all it is to it. There exist dozens of fantastic performances of Brahms' 4 which could supercede this disc by miles but preferences and tastes varies.

Each note played with perfection - I mean _perfection_. Neither Herr Furtwangler's nor Abbado's foray match this level of extraordinary musicianship. I could not hear any mistakes or slips.

Another outstanding feature of this recording is the sheer beauty. The sound is so *beautiful*. Reminds me of BPO during Karajan or VPO during Karajan. So smooth. Each notes flows into the next like water into the jar.

My personal favorite. *
RECOMMENDED WITH HONORS*​


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bravo, nice to see you back on here finally.


----------

